# سؤال عن سرعة النت ( حديفهمنى السبب)



## grges monir (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*لية بيكون النت عندى سريع جدا الصبح وبطىء جدا بليل
مع ان الظروف هى هى مش اختلفت بالعكس انا بليل لوحدى على الروتر
عشان انا واخد وصلة من كنسيتى اللى جنبى فكل خدمات بتقفل على الساعة 9
الصبح سريع جدا ومعيا ناس على الشبكة بليل لوحدى وبطىء؟؟
مستغرب انا من كدة
انا قلت لو عيب جهازى كان اثر  على الصبح زيى بعض الضهر ولااية يا اهل المعرفة !!!*


----------



## احلى ديانة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

غريبة اوى الحكاية دى

السوتش والراوتر عندك

طيب جرب كدة فى مرة ريحة الظهر بتاعة ساعة كدة قبل ما تقعد تانى وشوف​


----------



## grges monir (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا الروتر فى الكنيسة مش عندى
مش يبقفلوا الروتر عشان خاطرى انا
لولا كدة كان اتقفل لتانى يوم الضهر
اخليهم يطفوة شوية خاضر*


----------



## grges monir (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملحوظة| انا سرعتى الصبح بتتتعدى **الف ميجا بايت
بقيسها بليل مشتتعدى اخيانا 50 ميجا بايت
سرعة النت المشتركين فيها2 جيجا حاليا للعلم*


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اولاً كلامك بيوحي انه في شيء بيحصل بالليل
----------
هل متأكد انه ما فيش غيرك اخد وصلة زيك لبيته

تانيا ممكن المكان اللي مارر منه السلك بتاعك في شيء بالليل 

بيشتغل بعطي تشويش و سلكك بيأثر بيه..

ممكن يكون ضعف بالكهرباء الداخلة على الرئيسي

ممكن لو المسافة بعيدة حد سارق من وصلتك وبالنهار اكيد

مش فاضي يشتغل ومكن بيعل داون لبود كتير منه..

ممكن بالليل في ضغط كبير على الشبكة الرئيسية..

يعني الواحد لازم يبص كل الاحتمالات..

اخيراً الحمد لله احنا هنا كل دي اس ال من التلفون وبسرعة البرق..

انتهينا من الوصلات والتمديدات..


----------



## grges monir (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ازيك كليمو
انا واثق تماما انى لوحدى
 لامحدش سارق وصلك المسافة صغيرة  والسلك قدام عينى ليل نهار
هو شكلة السبب بكون ضغط كبير على الشبكة
بس الضغط دة ياثر دة كلة كليمو؟؟
هههههه يعنى اقر عليك يعنى
ميرسى لتعبك وردك


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعاً انا عندي دي اس ال
بالليل بيدوني سرعة مرتين اكتر
ومع هذا بيبقى ابطاء من النهار
العالم كلها بتفتح بالليل بتعرف من المنتدى
لغاية بعد الظهر مش بيبقى اكتر من 10 الصبح
20 الظهر
بالليل  يصبحوا مئة
=================
ممكن تكون الاسلاك مش خاصة للنت فاي ضعف او ضغط 

يؤثر مباشرة

بس عامة الضغط اكتر شيء متوقع..


----------



## مورا مارون (1 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو نفس المشكلة دايما بلنهار الضغط اخف
انا من السبعة مسا الى وحدة بليل بيكون شي كتير صعب الانترنت 


​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ملحوظة| انا سرعتى الصبح بتتتعدى **الف ميجا بايت
> بقيسها بليل مشتتعدى اخيانا 50 ميجا بايت
> سرعة النت المشتركين فيها2 جيجا حاليا للعلم*




الف مين يعم الحج ال100 ميجا لسه منزلتش مصر


----------



## grges monir (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> الف مين يعم الحج ال100 ميجا لسه منزلتش مصر


هههههه متزعلش كدة با عم مينا
خقك عليا  اتكتبت غلط ههههه
 انا كاتب ان سرغتى 2 جيجا با باشا
الواحد فى النت على قدة

   1.04 Mbps دى سرعتى قايسها حالا  معرفش اطلع كام بقى هههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سرعتك بالميجا يا ريس 

الكنيسة واخدة سرعة 2 ميجا

بص انا عايز افهمك حاجة

النت انت بتاخدة من السنترال

مثلا السنترال بيبقى فى 10 خطوط نت على لاين واحدة

كل خط مثلا 2 ميجا

وكل خط اول متوصل ل 10 افراد مثلا

يبقى المجموع 100 فرد متوصلة نت

الصبح الطبيعى مش بيبقى ناس كتير قاعدة 
لان الى نايم والى فى الشغل والى فى الجامعة او المدرسة وهكذا

بليل هتلاقى من 100 ( 80 ) واحد قاعد

ودا بيبقى حمل على اللاين فى السنترال فمش هيطلع السرعة كاملة لكل المشتركين

جرب فى مرة اعمل داونلود لفلم مثلا او اى حاجة كبيرة من برنامج انترنت دونلود مانجر
وياريت لو سيرفر سريع ومباشر

جرب مثلا megaupload

المفروض يحمل معاك بسرعة ما تقلش عن 200 kb فى الثانية

برنامج الانترنت دونلود مانجر هيقراها كدة

لو حمل ب200 واعلى يبقى كدة سرعتك مش فيها حاجة ووصلالك حلوة

لو حمل ب300 اعرف انك واخد حقك تالت ومتلت

انا خطى 4 ميجا وعلية 30 فرد 
وقبل ما يحكم كل واحد بسرعة وسايب الخط مفتوح كنت بحمل ب 400 كيلو واكتر وال 100 ميجا مش بياخدوا 6 دقايق

____________________________________

وممكن يكون السلك الى موصلة نقلة للبيانات بطى 

جرب تشترى سلك تقنية النقل احدث وشوف 
وطالما السافة قريب من الكنيسة يبقى الموضوع هيبقى مش مكلف 

بس شوف الى قلتلك علية الاول​


----------



## grges monir (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشى يا باشا
ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## mr.hima (26 ديسمبر 2010)

انا اعرف ان المشكلة دي بتحصل بالليل وخصوصاً للموصلين من شركة تي اي داتا .. لأن بيبقى في تحميل على السرفربتاع الشركة اللي في السنترال 
لأن المشتركين عندها كتير وسرفراتها زي ماهيا تقريباً 
لكن الصراحة مسمعتش عن حد من زميلي اللي موصلين من لينك المشكلة دي


----------

